# Need the best appetizer ever!



## elaine l

I have a get together coming up.  The request is to bring an appetizer.  

My wish:

Something amazing
Not a dip
Nothing that requires it to have heat (two hour drive)
Prefer finger type
Shrimp cocktail no

Any thoughts?


----------



## Robo410

a truly fine hunk of cheese and a baguette is about  as good  as it gets.  (Stilton, ripe Brie,  whatever) add some wonderful herbed olives and a pate and you've got it.  Or go for a fine anti pasti with all the elements...pickeled veggies, cheese, hard and softer salamis.

The drive allows the meats and cheeses the get near room temp before serving. Nothing gets soggy or spilled.


----------



## *amy*

If you can find the mini phyllo dough cups, here's a bunch of yummy ideas:

Athens Foods | Phyllo Dough Products and Phyllo Dough Recipes

(Scroll down to the mozzarella, tomato, basil & cucumber. I think the red/green colors would be festive as well as tasty.)

Crab Rangoon

Spinach & Feta turnovers

Shrimp & Prosciutto in Phyllo dough:
Athens Foods | Phyllo Dough Products and Phyllo Dough Recipes

There's another recipe I have for shrimp wrapped in a won ton wrapper. (The head & tail is sticking out - if that makes sense, lol. Let me know, & I'll check my recipes.)

Cheese-filled toasted ravioli w a salsa(?) dipping sauce.

Hard boiled eggs filled with guacamole. Top w cooked crumbled bacon, in keeping w a red/green look. (Save the cooked yolk for another use).

Smoked Salmon Mousse in Cucumber Cups. (Crab or shrimp salad works well too.):
cucumber_cups_filled_with_salmon.htm

More of a dessert appy, (still looking for my recipe)... 
Chocolate shells/cups (you may find in the baking section of the market), filled w egg nog. (Trying to remember if they are then chilled/frozen.)

Still thinking.


----------



## auntdot

I was also thinking antipasto.

And that can mean almost anything one can find. One Christmas no one wanted any dinner after they feasted on an extensive antipast.  I never made that mistake again.

Alternatively a Spanish tortilla, and there are many things one can add to one, or its Italian sister, a frittata, cut into bite sixe peices goes well served at room temp.

A spanakopita cut into small cubes would work. Is fine cold. Surround the cubes with dolmades.

Smoked salmon or gravlox always works.

Could make a pate, try your hand at sushi, or just make some wonderful finger sandwiches. Small little sandwiches, although typically from the fifties, always work well if you become imaginative.

Just a couple of ideas.  Hope they help.


----------



## SierraCook

If you like shrimp, this will be a hit.  I get asked to bring this to parties all the time.   The nice thing is that it transports well and you only have to keep the shrimp cold.  

Tangy Thai Shrimp Skewers


----------



## Bilby

Don't know how you feel about a fruit appetiser but found this in a search for something else, and it just sounded nice and refreshing and presentation sounds like it would be impressive.  Unless you have a lot of time, it wouldn't be good for a huge group but for up to a dozen, I think it would be managable.

Vintage Recipes: Apple Ball Cocktail

And if it doesn't appeal, have a look at this site as it has some very old fashioned dishes that could impress just because they aren't common.


----------



## Bilby

Another suggestion is choux pastry balls filled with a crab or lobster mousse or filling of your choice. Very simple but very tasty.


----------



## GotGarlic

This is more of a spread. I have a recipe for a wonderful apple/raisin chutney. I served it over a brick of cream cheese with crackers - could also use toasted baguette slices. Let me know if you want the recipe and I'll post it tonight.


----------



## pdswife

Stuffed mushrooms.
There are a million different ideas to pick from!


----------



## Callisto in NC

auntdot said:


> I was also thinking antipasto.


Auntdot, I'm curious what you mean when you say antipasto because it couldn't mean what I know antipasto to be.  If it was, it's wouldn't be an appetizer that is a finger food.


----------



## TanyaK

Smoked salmon rolls - you make crepes, spread the crepes with a cheese filling (cream cheese,lemon juice,Dijon mustard and fresh dill). You roll up slices of salmon tightly,place along edge of crepes and roll crepes firmly around salmon - trim ends.Cut each roll into 2cm pieces and tie each roll with a blanched chive. Easy to transport and no heating required. You can even use eg ham instead of salmon.


----------



## elaine l

SierraCook said:


> If you like shrimp, this will be a hit.  I get asked to bring this to parties all the time.   The nice thing is that it transports well and you only have to keep the shrimp cold.
> 
> Tangy Thai Shrimp Skewers



I think this sounds like a must try.


----------

